# Fired from my new job



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

new job, was sick the second week, got fired today.

apparently there is no policy in check to secure my job. it was "uncertain" to keep me around so i was let go.

i tried my ****ing hardest to go to work even tho i felt like killing myself every single day. on top of that i was ACTUALLY ill as in physically and not just mentally. so I was away for 6 days And then my boss calls me today to say i won't be allowed to come back on monday.

where do i even begin to process this???????


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sucks but that is how the real world works. New guy misses a lot of days and it looks bad, no matter what the excuse is. You would think people would be more considerate but with work its all about production. Hopefully you can find another job soon or maybe really plead your case with the current employer.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

This is why nobody is taking jobs out of state anymore. Between the costs of moving and risk of getting fired/laid off those first 5 years it just doesn't make sense anymore.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Did you call in and tell them first?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

God damn, that sucks.

I hope things turn around for ya soon.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Hope it's a lesson learned OP.When your sick, you should still go to work.Let them send you home...or go to the DR. and get a dr's note.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

What was your job?


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> plead your case with the current employer.


the thought crossed my mind, and i will try to do it if I dont get another assignment from my boss (i'm a consultant)



HellCell said:


> Did you call in and tell them first?


Yes i called in sick every day to all 5 superiors. :O



the collector said:


> Hope it's a lesson learned OP.*When your sick, you should still go to work.Let them send you home*...or go to the DR. and get a dr's note.


That's my takeaway yeah. :serious:



yurt said:


> What was your job?


Computer techinian.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.

That's unfortunate but yeah, with most jobs they have a 3 month probation period. They want to see how good a person is and if they see they're making a lot of mistakes or not learning, then they cut them loose. As far as medical issues, most employers would be okay if you miss one or two days but not much else.

We just had a guy at my company go through that. He called in sick 3 days during the last few days of training, then again for another 2 days. They just fired him.

Our company gives memos to people who have 3 days (in a year) sick. I got one in June. I had lost my voice (due to talking on the phones for 8 hrs a day) but they didn't care. So 3 days in 6 months and I got a memo. Most people I know do. Then if they miss a total of 6 days, they get another memo. If they reach up to 10 days (the legal amount allowed here), they get fired. BUT that's only for people who are outside the 3 month probation period.

A man I work with has been with the company for 12 years and he had a viral infection that had him keeled over puking non stop for five days and the Dr said he couldn't go to work like that because it would only get worse. So here in November he used 5 days up alone, bringing his yearly total of sick days to 8. He got a final memo and if he misses 2 more days (despite the fact he's still fighting the infection) he'll be fired. 12 years with the company and they're gonna just fire him. He's now paranoid because he's not young and as anyone knows, people who are older find it more difficult to fight off infections/illnesses...

Businesses suck. They need to be more understanding and stop jerking people around.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

in the medical field, if you're late 3 days in a row, they fire you in most facilities.

If you call in sick more than 2x a month, you get a warning. If you do it again the following month, they fire you.

You literally have to come in sick, and show them you're sick (and infect every one in the process if you have a cold), before they leave you alone.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

Thats awesome. congrats


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that. It can look really bad to be out for so long when you're new at any place. You maybe can use this to your advantage if questioned though, it wasn't performance related, it was just horrible luck.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

ChairmanWow said:


> Thats awesome. congrats


teh fuk are you implying?



yes said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. It can look really bad to be out for so long when you're new at any place. You maybe can use this to your advantage if questioned though, it wasn't performance related, it was just horrible luck.


Questioned? by whom?


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

6 days? What did you have? And wait, the second week of the job? Oh boy, you can't really blame them,that looks bad. You should have only missed one or two days and went back in even if you still felt crappy.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

TheGuardian said:


> 6 days? What did you have? And wait, the second week of the job? Oh boy, you can't really blame them,that looks bad. You should have only missed one or two days and went back in even if you still felt crappy.


Point taken. I shall in the future swallow my anxiety and physical ailments just like a magick trick :smile2:


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm empathetic to the fact you were sick. As a former manager, I can also understand the employer's rationale. When a new employee comes on board, it's really important for him/her to make a positive first impression. While a tenured employee might be able to miss six days, a new employee doesn't have a record to fall back on. Given you were sick for an extended period, hopefully it was one of those illnesses that rarely occurs. I'm sure you'll be able to obtain another job. Apply, apply, apply for positions you see online or become aware of.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

shorefog said:


> I'm empathetic to the fact you were sick. As a former manager,* I can also understand the employer's rationale. *When a new employee comes on board, it's really important for him/her to make a positive first impression. While a tenured employee might be able to miss six days, a new employee doesn't have a record to fall back on. Given you were sick for an extended period, hopefully it was one of those illnesses that rarely occurs. I'm sure you'll be able to obtain another job. Apply, apply, apply for positions you see online or become aware of.


i fully agree and understand as well.

The funny thing is that I have never gotten a job from applying to job ads. All jobs I've had was from employers finding my resume in online databases. when I apply for a job I get called to interviews quite often because my resume is pretty solid, but I never get the job.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

versikk said:


> new job, was sick the second week, got fired today.
> 
> apparently there is no policy in check to secure my job. it was "uncertain" to keep me around so i was let go.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear.
Be proud of your efforts, and do what you can to stay healthy.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

HannahG said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> That's unfortunate but yeah, with most jobs they have a 3 month probation period. They want to see how good a person is and if they see they're making a lot of mistakes or not learning, then they cut them loose. As far as medical issues, most employers would be okay if you miss one or two days but not much else.
> 
> ...


Wow, that sounds horrible and totally unreasonable...If you are really sick, can you take days out of your vacation days instead, would that be okay with them?
That doesn't seem like a good policy. It doesn't happen often, but what if you get sick with something that needs more than 10 days at once? Or if you get sick twice in one year? Or what if you have something viral- do they want you to get everyone else sick?


----------

